
Show HN: GitHub App for locking closed issues after a period of inactivity - dessant
https://github.com/dessant/lock-threads
======
ddtaylor
is there a way to use this or try it without spinning up an instance, like
Travis? I don't understand the github apps structure entirely.

~~~
dessant
Sure! The app can be installed from
[https://github.com/apps/lock](https://github.com/apps/lock) if you do not
wish to host your own instance. The second step is to add the config file to
your repository and you're all set.

[https://github.com/dessant/lock-
threads#usage](https://github.com/dessant/lock-threads#usage)

